# Bachmann Couplers



## Michael Tollett (Jan 3, 2008)

Good day, 
Wanted to put this in here; If anyone might have some surplus Bachmann knuckle couplers that you would consider parting with for an economical price, please let me know via PM or email? 
I'm going to convert everything to Bachmann knuckles until I can afford to convert everything over to Kadees. 
Thanks in advance, 
Michael


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Michael, 

I have a good supply. I'll send you a PM and we can chat more. 


Raymond


----------



## Michael Tollett (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds good Raymond, thanks. 

mdt 

Posted By Rayman4449 on 07/31/2008 9:15 AM
Hi Michael, 
I have a good supply. I'll send you a PM and we can chat more. 
Raymond


----------



## Rookwood Central (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael, you may never get around to converting to Kadees, after using only Bachmann Knuckle Couplers. I have over 70 items of rolling stock, including LGB, Aristocraft, USA Trains etc, all retrofitted with Bachmann Knuckles, I think there are the only replacement coupler that just screws on to other manufacturers products, as if designed for the job, and they are fairly reliable in traffic, I have dabbled with Kadee, Aristocraft and USATrains couplers, none are as easy to fit or as reliable as Bachmann, LGB Sumpter Valley Mallet and LGB Forneys are a breeze to convert. You should be very happy with your conversions. And remember the Aristocraft Delton Classic cars come with a Bachmann look-a-like coupling which does not like coupling with Aristocraft 1:29 knuckles, but couples to Bachmann perfectly.


----------

